# Strip Steaks for my Folks



## jw (Dec 29, 2021)

I pretty much am not working (regular calling-wise) til next year, and my folks are over for a visit. They don't do steak real often back home in Arkansas, so we splurged and I threws some NY strips on the grill. Mama made fried taters, and they were excellent!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 29, 2021)

You cook steaks good....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Dec 29, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> You cook steaks good....


 I eat ‘em even better!

That said, gotta give the glory to the LORD for blessing the fire and cast iron!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 29, 2021)

Great job on the steaks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

